# trail and dirt jumping



## rxzombie (Aug 3, 2010)

what bikes would you guys recommend for trail riding and dirt jumping? I'm looking for something that would be built for both.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

rxzombie said:


> what bikes would you guys recommend for trail riding and dirt jumping? I'm looking for something that would be built for both.


hard to say without knowing more about you, your riding style, etc. and how old/tall you are. what do you mean by "built for both", in other words, is it important for you to have gears? do you sit down to ride xc trails, or are you comfortable standing up most of the time (bmx style) etc. etc. ?


----------



## rxzombie (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm 27 and i'm like 5 foot 11. when i mean built for both i mean be able to do both trail and jumping well with the bike. so yeah, i would want more than one gear for trail riding. but i do don't down hill or anything and like taking slow technical trails. and i haven't been riding much, but most of the time i find myself standing. i don't like sitting down on the bike usually. i don't feel like i can control it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

rxzombie said:


> i'm 27 and i'm like 5 foot 11. when i mean built for both i mean be able to do both trail and jumping well with the bike. so yeah, i would want more than one gear for trail riding. but i do don't down hill or anything and like taking slow technical trails. and i haven't been riding much, but most of the time i find myself standing. i don't like sitting down on the bike usually. i don't feel like i can control it.


any of the dirt jumpers with gears would be cool then. Specialized P series, Giant STP, Haro, etc. etc. however, i personally would suggest that if you're used to a stand-up-and-crank style of bmx riding, then go with single gear. for a lot of regular mtb trail you simply do not need gears and the simplicity and lack of maintenance with SS is hard to beat. certain dirt jump frames are going to have super-low top tubes (and corresponding short seat tube) meaning you have to run your post waaay up to sit down. others will have a medium height seat post which is still low enough to dirt jump with if you have it slammed all the way down. for example the DK Asterik is complete for $650-ish and i think it doubles pretty well as a singlespeed trail bike and dirt jumper. however, an Eastern Night Train is going to be a lot more DJ specific.

*"dj frame for a tall guy"*
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635995

*new b ? bike setup for DJ *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=604815

*Advice needed: $1000 budget for my first dj *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=575541


----------



## rxzombie (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your feedback guys. I'm looking into some of the stuff you've mentioned.


----------

